# WSS Virus on ghost shrimp?



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

I have not heard about it before or seen it. Did you shrimp contract this after introduction of new animals to the tank or did it just show up? Sound terrible to deal with.

Looked it up and found this link

http://www.thefishsite.com/articles/290/facts-on-white-spot-syndrome-virus-wssv

Bill


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

The shrimp I got about a month or two earlier. I am guessing they brought it in. Got them from petsmart. They were the last thing to go in the tank.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Now that will be bad if the LFS is spreading this around....

Cheers, Bill


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

southerndesert said:


> Now that will be bad if the LFS is spreading this around....
> 
> Cheers, Bill


Wild caught shrimp being sold at petsmart, hardly them trying to doom us all...

-Andrew:icon_roll


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

It does appear to be pretty contagious though, so there may be others out there that got diseased shrimp from the same store. Hopefully, mine was just an isolated case.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Didn't figure it as a conspiracy Andrew....:icon_roll Just not a good thing to have end up in your shrimp tank by introducing a infected animal from wild caught stock at a store.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

southerndesert said:


> Didn't figure it as a conspiracy Andrew....:icon_roll Just not a good thing to have end up in your shrimp tank by introducing a infected animal from wild caught stock at a store.
> 
> Cheers, Bill


Well if you go to petco or such a store for your shrimp...:icon_roll 

So just stick to known hobbyists keeping and breeding the shrimp:thumbsup: 

-Andrew


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Mighty good advise there!

Bill


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'll be a little more cautious about my shrimp purchases in the future.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

my ghost shrimp have these spots too, but they do well for a long time. so i duno


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, watch out. I'm not sure how long my shrimp had the spots because I didn't see them until my girlfriend pointed them out. White dots on a whitish clear shrimp are a little inconspicuous.


----------

